# Classifieds > Testimonials >  www.backwaterreptiles.com?

## Harry potter

I am thinking about ordering an african clawed frog for my tank from these guys. The frog itself is 24.99 and the shipping is 39.99. That is a lot of money for a 14 year old to spend so I would like some people's thoughts on them before I drop some serious cash on them.

----------


## Amy

Google their reviews,  they aren't pretty.  I wouldn't choose them.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Harry potter

Yeah I just did I found this http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...a-c535122.html Now I know that they aren't worth it. I do not want to be cheated out of my money that I worked hard for. I guess I have to find a new site to order my african clawed from from.

----------


## celticstarb

I suggest Xenopus Express.  You won't be disappointed with their frogs.

----------


## k5MOW

You won't be disappointed in Genesis Exotics. 

Roger

----------


## James

> You won't be disappointed in Genesis Exotics. 
> 
> Roger


I think he will be disappointed in Genesis Exotics.

They don't sell african clawed frogs which is what he is looking to buy.

----------


## Evan Spies

Never buy from backwater reptiles! They alwese die from deaseses and loss of nutrition later after receiving them. And costumer support doesn't cover them if you had them when they died, unless you ship the body's back, and if you do, they say the death was your fault,  and they don't give money back, or give you another pet, plus they are supporters of illegal pet trade!

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk

----------

